# Puppy starts shaking when he eats...



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've had my puppy for a few days now, he's a Maltese.

When I give him his food now, which is a mix of goats milk with warm water, some tinned dog food and some kibble. He tends to shake whilst licking the milk out and doesnt really eat. He always moves away from it and he starts shaking. He should be hungry as if I put it in a dish and put him on my lap whilst holding the dish in front of him he'll eat it with minimal shaking. But when I leave him to it, he tends to walk away whilst shaking and stands there looking at it. I did have to hand feed him for the 2nd and 3rd day as the 1st day he wasnt eating at all as I think he was scared. 

At first I thought he was excited with the food, but now he seems more scared then anything else?

Any help or suggestions?


----------



## fitraga (Jan 23, 2010)

you shouldn't give milk to puppy, how old is your puppy by the way


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

He's 8 weeks...

Oh...I didnt know that? 

The breeder I bought it off said that he likes it?


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

it's goats milk btw...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

First off, puppies should eat puppy food. They don't need milk unless there is some specific reason you haven't mentioned. I'm no expert, but I have never given a weened puppy milk nor have I heard of anyone else doing so. 

Does the puppy shake only when it's eating or other times as well? It's wintertime, so the puppy very well could be cold. But unless it's noticeably chilly in your house (if it is, get your pup a sweater), I would suggest taking your pup to the vet asap. In fact, I would suggest it no matter what. If you're concerned about your dog, especially a young one, you should never wait around for responses online. It could mean the life or death of your dog. Call your vet!


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

he only does it when its his dinner time though? 

when I feed him kibble, he is fine...?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

blobblob008 said:


> he only does it when its his dinner time though?
> 
> when I feed him kibble, he is fine...?


There is no way anyone online can ever give you that assurance. I am not an expert and even if I was I would not be able diagnose anything based solely upon a description. What your dog needs is a vet visit. They will be able to give you actual answers based on real observations, and not just speculation. If you care about your dog, you will take it to the vet. If you don't then I guess you can gamble with the advice of strangers on the internet.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Some breeders use goat's milk to wet down and soften up kibble when the puppies are being weaned. At eight weeks of age, your puppy can eat kibble or even chicken wings if you got them. Check the ingredients of your kibble, the first ingredient should be meat. If you are planning on feeding your dog only kibble in the future, stop feeding him canned now. I would wet down the kibble with some water. Two parts kibble to one part water.


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> There is no way anyone online can ever give you that assurance. I am not an expert and even if I was I would not be able diagnose anything based solely upon a description. What your dog needs is a vet visit. They will be able to give you actual answers based on real observations, and not just speculation. If you care about your dog, you will take it to the vet. If you don't then I guess you can gamble with the advice of strangers on the internet.


Right, I will contact the vets tomorrow and see whats happening...

thanks for your help.

And Maura, i will take him off the tinned food now and try and get him to just eat kibble


----------



## blobblob008 (Jan 30, 2010)

I didnt give him any milk or tinned food and he stopped shaking whilst eating now...


----------

